# Grand Island Hotel, Ramsey - Isle of Man - March 2010



## muppix (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know very much about this place, or at least not much that's not available after a 5 minute search on t'internet. We were driving past with the inlaws at the time on our way to Sunday lunch and so a full-on explore wasn't exactly on the cards, but I did stop for a few snapshots. From assorted web sources:

_"The Grand Island closed its doors for the last time on the 9th February 2009, and on the 14th February, its entire contents were auctioned off. Soon the windows will be boarded up, and then, once the new hotel on the Mooragh Promenade is built, the bulldozers will move in."_
TripAdvisor, Feb 2009

_"The Grand Island Hotel has been scheduled for closure for several years now and always survived. Not now though . Time has been called on the faded Dame of Ramsey. Demolition and of the premises to be replaced with flats(apartments) has caused mixed reaction. It is fair to say the Georgian style hotel set in it's own grounds as you can see had seen better days as far as paying guests were concerned and business functions."_
Ramsey Daily Photo, Feb 2009

Perhaps one for you, Basement Ghost? 

1:






2:





3:





4:





5:





6:





Thanks for looking!

m.


----------



## poshchick (Apr 16, 2010)

how sad, what a beautiful building.


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Gonna try for some internals soon?


----------



## muppix (Apr 16, 2010)

Landie_Man said:


> Gonna try for some internals soon?



I'm back on the mainland now sadly, but would love to get a peek aside if it's still there on my next visit. There's supposed to be a swimming pool in the basement.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2010)

I was going to say wheres the Internals as well, that looks a very decent looking explore!


----------



## Simon-G (Jul 12, 2010)

That is a grand looking hotel mupix.

I love the last pic, very exotit looking with those trees and the stairs leading up to that eterance with the kind of turit on top.


----------

